# Free 40Gb Unsubbed Tivo on Freecycle - TAKEN



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry Now Received An Update Saying Its Already Gone


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Why am I not surprised. A lot of stuff on FreeCycle goes rather quickly  Of course, there's no real point posting anything like this for that reason; as well as the fact that these lists are area-specific.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Why am I not surprised. A lot of stuff on FreeCycle goes rather quickly  Of course, there's no real point posting anything like this for that reason; as well as the fact that these lists are area-specific.


I picked up an unsubbed 40Gb Tivo that was free listed on Ebay that someone was kind enough to mention over on here a while ago.

Tivos aren't that well known or popular now (especially no Lifetime Sub) so it could still have been available.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

...and I picked up a lifetime on Freecycle a few weeks ago (although not advertised as such)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Why do these things never appear in this area?  Just my luck!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Why do these things never appear in this area?  Just my luck!


No idle, rich southerners who find it easier to stick them on Freecycle (only an email) rather than going through the hassle of creating a decent Ebay listing just for the sake of making £30?

What would you do with another non Lifetime Subbed Tivo anyway?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> What would you do with another non Lifetime Subbed Tivo anyway?


I have a couple in my garage that I use as NAS boxes. Very useful


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I have a couple in my garage that I use as NAS boxes. Very useful


But one can only access them via Telnet or FTP?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

> What would you do with another non Lifetime Subbed Tivo anyway?


Spare parts.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> No idle, rich southerners who find it easier to stick them on Freecycle (only an email) rather than going through the hassle of creating a decent Ebay listing just for the sake of making £30?


No, and it's very annoying 


Pete77 said:


> What would you do with another non Lifetime Subbed Tivo anyway?





dwit said:


> Spare parts.


Exactly


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I like your new avatar Carl, Did notice the other day, but thought I would mention it today.

Picked up a nice 32" Widescreen TV for my Daughter on Freecycle a few weeks ago. At the sime time as moving house when I listed loads and loads of really good stuff.

The emails are mental, hundreds. You get to know the same people who want everything.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> But one can only access them via Telnet or FTP?


It can also use XBMS - http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=XBMSP - for streaming to XBMC. Or anything else that implements the protocol (Linux and Windows as well).


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> The emails are mental, hundreds. You get to know the same people who want everything.


I think there are quite a few youngsters who make a living out of getting stuff from Freecycle and flogging it on eBay...

I've disposed of (and obtained) stuff via Freecycle and I find it a useful resource. However, whenever I offer something now I always put in a rather harshly worded footnote to the effect that people must a) know where my stated location is before contacting me and b) I will NOT call them and I will NOT deliver.

The problem was that I live out in the sticks and I initially had a few idiots emailing me, asking me to call them (or their mum!) back on _their_ mobile numbers, or arranging to collect stuff and then backing out or asking me to deliver to them at the last minute when they finally looked at a map and realised I wasn't just up the road past the chipshop!

Apart from that, very useful - one of my "Tivo upgrade" PCs came from freecycle


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> I have a couple in my garage that I use as NAS boxes. Very useful


Did you do anything special to them to convert them into NAS boxes?

I wonder if Tivos could be converted into a workable Torrent Box?
Given their low power, they might be ideal.
I expect you'd need BitTorrent client for the particular flavour of Linux Tivo uses.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Did you do anything special to them to convert them into NAS boxes?


From memory:-

- Installed a minimal (30gb) image with network drivers on a big drive
- delete the MFS partitions (everything after 9)
- create one large partition 10 filling the rest of the drive
- format it as ext2 with large blocksize and minimal nodes
- hacked the rc.sysinit to disable the TiVo database and UI and mount the new partition at /mnt/data

I just use FTP to transfer multiple files to and fro - and Windows explorer works OK for browsing and occasional light transfers as long as I don't try to do too much at once 

I will probably add a 2nd drive when I run out of space. The only issue so far is that the ext2 filesystem isn't really designed for very large partitions with large data files, so it tends to be a bit slow to mount, even with the largest possible blocksize.


----------

